
Movie Website Designs: Examples And Current Practices - twampss
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/02/09/movie-website-designs-examples-and-current-practices/
======
alabut
I heard a good description years ago (from juxtinteractive maybe? or maybe
eric from 2advanced) on why movie websites were a really good proving ground
for experimental web design - it's one of the few website projects you can
land with both a decent budget and an expiration date. They're not made to
last forever, so there's a freeing sense that you can try out more things and
get only a few chances to bang that particular drum before the audience moves
on.

